# lancastorpuppies a puppy mill?!?!?



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

I purchased my two pups from Lancasterpuppies.com ! They are in tip top health and are looking just fine ! I know lots of people would not buy from there because they suppose its a puppy mill, but I cant say the same ! 

I bought my two pups, shadow and apollo in a farm about an hour away.. shadow was the first pup we got 3 months ago. She was on a very very clean spot with her brother. They were wanting my attention and they were so glad to see me! I picked nh full black gsd there. The mom was so friendly to me ! She was beautiful and well groomed

Now apollo, my white gsd pup.. we got him a couple weeks ago. He was caged in with his 7 brothers and sisters. To be completely honest, I feel like they didnt care good enough for him. He was a bit... well a LOT dirty.. but he had a good weight to him. He had no fleas, no signs of ticks and he seemed to be in perfect health! 

I took apollo and shadow to the vet, and everything is perfectly normal. There parents were both hip certified, and I seen both moms for both dogs. They both seemed healthy. They were both dewormed and all..

My father was being on the safe side, so we took them again to the vet to get a distemper and rabis shot. The vet loves our dogs! They are friendly, beautiful coats and have no signs of hip D. 

So is lancastor a real puppy mill ? Or did I just get lucky ?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most likely, yes. It is in the heart of amish country which is very well known for having puppy mills and if you look at the site, they have all different breeds available with puppies, puppies, and more puppies. 

Have you heard the saying: if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck, it probably is a duck?

No reputable breeder is going to have that many breeds and that many puppies at one time. You are lucky that your pups turned out fine, but you most likely just supported a puppymill where the dogs live hellish lives in hellish conditions producing litter after litter. The only way this sort of thing will stop is when people quit supporting them.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That's a puppy mill... no question.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes they are.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Most likely, yes. It is in the heart of amish country which is very well known for having puppy mills and if you look at the site, they have all different breeds available with puppies, puppies, and more puppies.
> 
> Have you heard the saying: if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck, it probably is a duck?
> 
> No reputable breeder is going to have that many breeds and that many puppies at one time. You are lucky that your pups turned out fine, but you most likely just supported a puppymill where the dogs live hellish lives in hellish conditions producing litter after litter. The only way this sort of thing will stop is when people quit supporting them.


I mean I definitely dont support. But when people say "leave the breeding to breeders" what does that conclude?

If reputable breeders are harming animals then i dont see why people say that.

I am really thankful theybare perfectly fine. I dont support puppy mills. I wish they would all get shut down, but in my opinion, I think from what my dogs came from they were not a puppy mill.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> That's a puppy mill... no question.


Do you think they hurt my pups?

Would you consider it a sort of... rescue I guess?


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Yes they are.


What makes you feel that way?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You didn't rescue a puppy. You bought a puppy without knowing better from a puppy mill that will likely continue producing puppies because the sellers make easy money from these litters. Next time you will know better and hopefully go through the right channels. Whether the dog is healthy or not, time will tell. At a year old, get hips/elbows done if you like. Make sure to spay/neuter or manage the dogs so you do not have any accident litters. Enjoy your dogs. It is too late now to second guess so enjoy them for what they are.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Most likely, yes. It is in the heart of amish country which is very well known for having puppy mills and if you look at the site, they have all different breeds available with puppies, puppies, and more puppies.
> 
> Have you heard the saying: if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck, it probably is a duck?
> 
> *No reputable breeder is going to have that many breeds and that many puppies at one time. You are lucky that your pups turned out fine, but you most likely just supported a puppymill where the dogs live hellish lives in hellish conditions producing litter after litter. The only way this sort of thing will stop is when people quit supporting them.*


What she said.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

kelina said:


> I mean I definitely dont support. But when people say "leave the breeding to breeders" what does that conclude?
> 
> If reputable breeders are harming animals then i dont see why people say that.


If they are harming animals, they are not reputable. 

When we say "leave the breeding to the breeders", we are talking about responsible, ethical breeders that know what they are doing and are doing it for the love of the breed, NOT for money.

I would tell any puppy mill or backyard breeder to leave the breeding to the breeders, too!

I'm glad your pups are okay, if their health continues, you got lucky for sure. Remember temperament is genetic too.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> You didn't rescue a puppy. You bought a puppy without knowing better from a puppy mill that will likely continue producing puppies because the sellers make easy money from these litters. Next time you will know better and hopefully go through the right channels. Whether the dog is healthy or not, time will tell. At a year old, get hips/elbows done if you like. Make sure to spay/neuter or manage the dogs so you do not have any accident litters. Enjoy your dogs. It is too late now to second guess so enjoy them for what they are.


Yup yup! And ahh.. you are right. I would not trade them..
I dont need anymore animals lol. I have a cat and the two dogs. Thats about enough .
You can tell if pups have hip/elbow Dis. At a young age.. but I will always keep a look out for problems.

The vet seemed to be confident that they are alright.. I just hope they are.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Freestep said:


> If they are harming animals, they are not reputable.
> 
> When we say "leave the breeding to the breeders", we are talking about responsible, ethical breeders that know what they are doing and are doing it for the love of the breed, NOT for money.
> 
> ...


Well I guess they are not reputable. I did some good research on picking out a healthy pup.
And all of the ones I seen seemed alive and well fed! I looked for signs of coughin, discharge in eyes etc and have not seen anything.

I prefer not to breed my pups.. and If I do, it wouldnt be because of $$. I really dont care for noney.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

kelina said:


> You can tell if pups have hip/elbow Dis. At a young age.. but I will always keep a look out for problems.
> 
> The vet seemed to be confident that they are alright.. I just hope they are.


How can you tell if they have hip/elbow problems at this age? Have you had xrays done? No. So you cannot know until they are older and you have definitive proof. You cannot tell at a young age. If we could, we would not have so many dogs with problems cropping up at a later age. If you want to, get hips/elbows done at a year old. If you don't and want to wait to see if there are issues before doing anything, that's fine also. But they are only a few months old. It is too early to say if they will be completely healthy or not. This is why good breeders will wait till the dog is 2 years old, has health clearances and earns achievements in a particular venue before deciding to breed. Breeding is an art - not something to be done haphazardly for the sake of a quick buck. There is more to breeding than breeding male to female. When done right, it is an art form and deserves proper respect. 

Will you be spaying or neutering? Do you have a plan to manage them once they enter sexual maturity?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

kelina said:


> I prefer not to breed my pups.. and *If I do*, it wouldnt be because of $$. I really dont care for noney.


You should absolutely not breed these dogs. This will be blunt, but there is no reason to breed dogs of unknown origin at your age with your level of background on the breed. Get them spay/neutered sooner than later to avoid any accidents or temptations.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> You should absolutely not breed these dogs. This will be blunt, but there is no reason to breed dogs of unknown origin at your age with your level of background on the breed. Get them spay/neutered sooner than later to avoid any accidents or temptations.


Yes you are right.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> How can you tell if they have hip/elbow problems at this age? Have you had xrays done? No. So you cannot know until they are older and you have definitive proof. You cannot tell at a young age. If we could, we would not have so many dogs with problems cropping up at a later age. If you want to, get hips/elbows done at a year old. If you don't and want to wait to see if there are issues before doing anything, that's fine also. But they are only a few months old. It is too early to say if they will be completely healthy or not. This is why good breeders will wait till the dog is 2 years old, has health clearances and earns achievements in a particular venue before deciding to breed. Breeding is an art - not something to be done haphazardly for the sake of a quick buck. There is more to breeding than breeding male to female. When done right, it is an art form and deserves proper respect.
> 
> Will you be spaying or neutering? Do you have a plan to manage them once they enter sexual maturity?


We actually do plan on fixing one of them. I dont really see the reasons to fixing my boy, so we were thinking of fixin the girl.

As for the problems you are right. Cause the older they are the more likely they will have problems! I was already planning on doing an x-ray. You never asked before you assumed.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

kelina said:


> Yes you are right.


:thumbup: Cool, good to hear. If possible, get the female fixed sooner than later. Not sure of their ages, but you do not want her to get accidentally bred on her first heat.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> :thumbup: Cool, good to hear. If possible, get the female fixed sooner than later. Not sure of their ages, but you do not want her to get accidentally bred on her first heat.


Definitely! We were planning to do it around next month. I really dont want her bleeding all over my home lol..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

> You can tell if pups have hip/elbow Dis. At a young age.. but I will always keep a look out for problems.


I was responding to the aforementioned. I know you did not get xrays done already so I assumed nothing. Because if you had xrays done already, you would have said as much and told me the prelim xrays look good. You cannot get a hip/elbow rating with any organization before age 1. OFA in America won't give you a rating till 2 so I know you have not had your dogs evaluated either. So I assume nothing, I know you have not done xrays yet so it is too early to know if they are good or not. That is not a slight against you, but you cannot know if they have HD until later with xrays and an evaluation as proof.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> I was responding to the aforementioned. I know you did not get xrays done already so I assumed nothing. Because if you had xrays done already, you would have said as much and told me the prelim xrays look good. You cannot get a hip/elbow rating with any organization before age 1. OFA in America won't give you a rating till 2 so I know you have not had your dogs evaluated either. So I assume nothing, I know you have not done xrays yet so it is too early to know if they are good or not. That is not a slight against you, but you cannot know if they have HD until later with xrays and an evaluation as proof.


You are giving me bad hopes


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Eh? Why? There is nothing to feel bad about. Just get hips/elbows done at 1 year. If they look good, that's great. If there is an issue, you can deal with it at that point and we will be here to help you. HD or ED is not a death sentence. It happens to well bred dogs and it happens to poorly bred dogs. I have/had dogs with HD and other genetic issues. It is not a death sentence. Especially these days, there are many fine remedies that will improve and extend the quality of life. No reason to get paranoid or upset at this point. Enjoy your pups, wait till a year, get hips/elbows done for peace of mind and if there is an issue, we can deal with it then. Relax. Nothing is set in stone. They are just babies - enjoy them instead of wringing your hands over what you cannot control. Keep them at a good weight, don't overfeed, and give appropriate food with good calcium/phosphorus levels. Don't overly stress the joints with excessive running on hard ground or too much jumping from high heights. Other than that, there is nothing any of us can do.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Eh? Why? There is nothing to feel bad about. Just get hips/elbows done at 1 year. If they look good, that's great. If there is an issue, you can deal with it at that point and we will be here to help you. HD or ED is not a death sentence. It happens to well bred dogs and it happens to poorly bred dogs. I have/had dogs with HD and other genetic issues. It is not a death sentence. Especially these days, there are many fine remedies that will improve and extend the quality of life. No reason to get paranoid or upset at this point. Enjoy your pups, wait till a year, get hips/elbows done for peace of mind and if there is an issue, we can deal with it then. Relax. Nothing is set in stone. They are just babies - enjoy them instead of wringing your hands over what you cannot control. Keep them at a good weight, don't overfeed, and give appropriate food with good calcium/phosphorus levels. Don't overly stress the joints with excessive running on hard ground or too much jumping from high heights. Other than that, there is nothing any of us can do.


Awe thankyou ! I just want the best for them. I know there are some good remedies and such I just fear the experience of having my dogs witb HD / ED. I dont really take them for runs, but we always walk.. every once a day, Because I attend school.

When you say overfeed, what do you mean? I feed my youngest 3 times a day, and my oldest twice. They dont eat the same food because ones for puppies with baby teeth, (soft food) and the other is kind of big pieces, not to big.. but big enough. 

What do you think?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

No reason to drive yourself crazy at this point. Just enjoy them and take the proper precautions. Genetics will play out as they are and we can deal with the issues if they arise later on. 

Your exercise seems fine. If you can, let them run and play on grass for a hour or so each day. You want to build nice muscle and keep them developed. 

What food are you feeding and how much? How old are they?


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> No reason to drive yourself crazy at this point. Just enjoy them and take the proper precautions. Genetics will play out as they are and we can deal with the issues if they arise later on.
> 
> Your exercise seems fine. If you can, let them run and play on grass for a hour or so each day. You want to build nice muscle and keep them developed.
> 
> What food are you feeding and how much? How old are they?


Yes! We have a huge backyard.. we let them have their fun outside !

I am feeding both of them with beneficial. One is for pups and the other for adults.

Shadow is turning 6 months dec 1.
Apollo will be 4 months nov 24.

I dont put the food to the top. Possibly mid way if that. 

I feed apollo 3 times a day.

We switched shadows food because she was not enjoying the baby food anymore. She eats the big dog food instead now. We feed her 2 times a day and the same size as apollo.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Beneful is not a great food. If you can, switch to a better food. 

What do you mean "put to the top"? Of the bowl? You should measure out the dog's food using a measuring cup so you can control your dog's intake. It will also allow you to accurately measure the ideal amount necessary for proper weight management. Do not just fill the bowl.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Beneful is not a great food. If you can, switch to a better food.
> 
> What do you mean "put to the top"? Of the bowl? You should measure out the dog's food using a measuring cup so you can control your dog's intake. It will also allow you to accurately measure the ideal amount necessary for proper weight management. Do not just fill the bowl.


Well, I had other dogs I did the same process too and they were fine. I would measure it but what would be the correct measurments? What dog food you prefer ?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Puppy food info:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...py-food-ingredient-nutrition-spreadsheet.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...975-most-highly-recommended-puppy-food-s.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html

Most everyone will recommend that you measure out the dog's food. It helps to keep things standardized. A single 1 cup measuring cup will do fine. How much you feed depends on what food you are feeding and the activity level of the dog. I like to measure out and figure out the perfect balance when my dog is at the right weight. I like them nice and lean with the last 2 ribs showing, a nice tuck and defined waist. Like I said, it is easier to find that balance when you measure your food and figure out the right level for your dog. For example, my high energy female that runs 5-10 miles a day gets a lot more food than my house dog that snoozes most of the day.

http://www.thedoggylama.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/dog_weight_chart1.jpg
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-feeding-tips/dog-ideal-weight/


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

arizona said:


> thank you!my daughter wants to make cookies and sell them..she is 7 so i dont know about the sell part but she can atleast make them lol





qbchottu said:


> Puppy food info:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...py-food-ingredient-nutrition-spreadsheet.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...975-most-highly-recommended-puppy-food-s.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html
> ...




Hehe! My female is lean ! I do feed her the same exact measure everyday. But I just dont know how much that is! Once these foods go to waste, I would def. Change the food to the recommended ones, lets see how that goes. And your gsd is sooo pretty


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds good!

Thank you - he's a neat dog


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Thank you - he's a neat dog


! How old is that cutie 
And yep thanks for the advice!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Which one? This guy?









He's 1.5 years or so there. He will turn 2 soon.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Which one? This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MAN♥♥♥ gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

kelina said:


> I am feeding both of them with beneficial. One is for pups and the other for adults.


Beneful is one of the worst dog foods there is. Just because it has cute commercials and a pretty picture on the bag doesn't mean it's good food! 

Go to the pet supply or feed store and look for a premium kibble, there are lots to choose from, the sales staff can help you, just please feed your puppies anything other than Beneful!


----------



## maclaud (Nov 18, 2012)

He is nice and big! perfect German Shepherd!


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Beneful is one of the worst dog foods there is. Just because it has cute commercials and a pretty picture on the bag doesn't mean it's good food!
> 
> Go to the pet supply or feed store and look for a premium kibble, there are lots to choose from, the sales staff can help you, just please feed your puppies anything other than Beneful!


I am. Thanks for your concerns.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Very commonly known puppy mill.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

qbchottu said:


> You didn't rescue a puppy. You bought a puppy without knowing better from a puppy mill that will likely continue producing puppies because the sellers make easy money from these litters. Next time you will know better and hopefully go through the right channels. Whether the dog is healthy or not, time will tell. At a year old, get hips/elbows done if you like. Make sure to spay/neuter or manage the dogs so you do not have any accident litters. Enjoy your dogs. It is too late now to second guess so enjoy them for what they are.


Well put.

When people buy from a puppy mill, it's not just about how great the puppies may be, or how you are saving them from the mill/pet shop.

It's about what you just supported with your MONEY. And you have now helped empty the cage for the next set of puppies. 

Your money, whether you want it to or not, is supporting and promoting and making puppy mills continue because people can make money ON THE PARENT DOGS by keeping them in lives like this:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone is just telling this young girl to get a "premium kibble" and isn't giving her price compatiable suggestions. I doubt she's going to convince daddy to buy $60 - $80 30ish lb bags of Orijen when he looks at the dogs and thinks they are fine on Beneful.

Kelina, what petstores do you have available in your area? It will help people better help you pick a good food that is not too expensive. Do you have petsmart, petco, pet supplies plus, how about tractor supply company? Google if you aren't sure. TSC (tractor supply company) and the other stores main webpages should have location finders on there where you type in your zip code and it will tell you where the nearest store is.

If you have a TSC you can shop at, I would recommend their house brand called "4 Health." It's a good food at a good price and the dogs will probably like it. You could also try Diamond Naturals, even the regular diamond would be better than Beneful and should be about the same price as Beneful.

Don't worry too much about your puppies right now. Take good care of them, love them, socialize them, obedience train them, and if problems come up in the futuer, we can help you deal with them as they come up. No sense stressing youreself out now about things that may or may not happen in a year or two.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Rerun said:


> Everyone is just telling this young girl to get a "premium kibble" and isn't giving her price compatiable suggestions. I doubt she's going to convince daddy to buy $60 - $80 30ish lb bags of Orijen when he looks at the dogs and thinks they are fine on Beneful.
> 
> Kelina, what petstores do you have available in your area? It will help people better help you pick a good food that is not too expensive. Do you have petsmart, petco, pet supplies plus, how about tractor supply company? Google if you aren't sure. TSC (tractor supply company) and the other stores main webpages should have location finders on there where you type in your zip code and it will tell you where the nearest store is.
> 
> ...


AWE! thanks a lot. I pay for the dogs. The food, the vet etc.. but if you say so lol..

I live around a petco. Now, I was already thinking of posting some of their food , and asking which one is the best.

I can try and find a TSC around me. 

Thanks a lot. I love my pups a lot.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Well put.
> 
> When people buy from a puppy mill, it's not just about how great the puppies may be, or how you are saving them from the mill/pet shop.
> 
> ...


Maggie, you went beyond.. 

I love my pups and I am not supporting a dang puppy mill...
I am happy that my dogs are now safe and sound living with me.

The question yu should be wondering is if im going to buy another pup..
Thats a NO. I wont.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bottom line....

When you bought those puppies, your money supported a "dang puppy mill", whether you knew or not. Many of us have before we knew what to look for in breeder. You didn't rescue a puppy. You bought it. I have two BYB boxers that I bought and one rescued GSD adopted from a kill shelter. Now, going forward, you have the knowledge to make a smarter decision. What's done is done. but if you don't want to hear what people have to say then you shouldn't ask the question.

Where in PA are you? As far as food goes, I've tried 4Health. It's ok. My Boxer does well on Canidae, better than she did on 4Health. Victor is supposed to be coming to PA. Annamaet is available in southern PA and used to be a pretty decent price. Stay away from TOTW for puppies. To much calcium.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish this would have been asked *before* the purchase.

People come here and ask after the fact, then get upset at the answers they receive.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

kellina sounds a bit inexperienced, i hope she got lucky and her dogs and her dogs remain healthy and problem free. i hope she sticks around and learns more. i would suggest she should neuter her male also.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

huntergreen said:


> kellina sounds a bit inexperienced, i hope she got lucky and her dogs and her dogs remain healthy and problem free. i hope she sticks around and learns more. i would suggest she should neuter her male also.


:thumbup:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

kelina said:


> I love my pups and I am not supporting a dang puppy mill...


You do realize, that you DID support a puppy mill by giving money to them. 

You didn't know better at the time. Now you do, and you won't make that mistake again. Many people here have bought from puppy mills and backyard breeders when they were young or new to the breed, because they didn't know better--so some of us made the same mistake. 

But don't say you didn't support a puppy mill.

The important thing is that you realize your mistake, and don't repeat it!

As for the food... there are so many choices these days, that it can be confusing. Just recommending a brand of kibble can start a fight here, as some people are fiercely loyal to certain brands and badmouth any other. Some people won't even touch certain brands because of recent recalls. And some people will say you are a terrible dog owner if you feed anything less than the most expensive kibble made.  

So I didn't want to recommend anything specific without knowing what pet supply or feed stores are in your area and what your budget is, but if you only have the supermarket, at least grab some Iams or Purina Pro Plan. I seem to see at least one of those in every grocery store I've been to.

I get my kibble from Costco. It is called Nature's Domain, and is a grain-free, premium kibble. It comes in a turkey formula and a fish formula--both are good, and at the price--about $30 for a 30 pound bag--it's a great value.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The Amish are good at sales. When the puppies area ready for sale, they bring the mom and pups in/around the house and leave the impression that they are home raised. I had people tell me stories as to how wonderfully their puppy was raised, running around on a wonderful farm and raised with the family. People are clueless.

Just sad how many people get fooled by the show.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I live in Lanaster County, Pa. Lancaster puppies is not a puppy mill itself. It is a website. A website that advertises for many breeders all over Pa. While alot are puppy mills, you do find some that are reputable breeders. I personally do not think that mills should be able to advertise but it is their right. I know someone who does some of the photography for the website. Good breeders have their own website but one in awhile you can find a good one on there. As for the OP, you should be able to find a TSC near you. My GSD does well on 4Health. And it is affordable. There are better foods if you can afford to pay more. How close are you to Lancaster? That Fish Place has all your top line foods and have just added Fromm. They also carry Earthbath products for your grooming needs. Hope to see some pics of the pups.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

myshepharley said:


> I live in Lanaster County, Pa. Lancaster puppies is not a puppy mill itself. It is a website. A website that advertises for many breeders all over Pa. While alot are puppy mills, you do find some that are reputable breeders. I personally do not think that mills should be able to advertise but it is their right. I know someone who does some of the photography for the website. Good breeders have their own website but one in awhile you can find a good one on there. As for the OP, you should be able to find a TSC near you. My GSD does well on 4Health. And it is affordable. There are better foods if you can afford to pay more. How close are you to Lancaster? That Fish Place has all your top line foods and have just added Fromm. They also carry Earthbath products for your grooming needs. Hope to see some pics of the pups.


i wouldn't bother with a breeder on this type of website. i can get a puppy anywhere, it is what you can expect after the sale that matters. also, how many of these pups end up in rescues as there is no screening of the potential buyer.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

myshepharley said:


> I live in Lanaster County, Pa. Lancaster puppies is not a puppy mill itself. It is a website. A website that advertises for many breeders all over Pa. While alot are puppy mills, you do find some that are reputable breeders. I personally do not think that mills should be able to advertise but it is their right. I know someone who does some of the photography for the website. Good breeders have their own website but one in awhile you can find a good one on there. As for the OP, you should be able to find a TSC near you. My GSD does well on 4Health. And it is affordable. There are better foods if you can afford to pay more. How close are you to Lancaster? That Fish Place has all your top line foods and have just added Fromm. They also carry Earthbath products for your grooming needs. Hope to see some pics of the pups.


Yeahh. You are right.

These are the pups.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> i wouldn't bother with a breeder on this type of website. i can get a puppy anywhere, it is what you can expect after the sale that matters. also, how many of these pups end up in rescues as there is no screening of the potential buyer.


Yeah I can agree to you as well. I was recommended to greenfield/lancastor pups.
But now I know the way SOME work..

This guy was selling husky pups, REALLY cheap..he sold pups at his home and he has his own Facebook page just full of the dogs.. she got spayed a couple months ago.

So I mean how can someone say all greenfield and lancastor pups are puppy mills and blah blah..m


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

kelina said:


> So I mean how can someone say all greenfield and lancastor pups are puppy mills and blah blah..m


Because they more than likely are. Most people here aren't new around dogs. This isn't their first time to the rodeo. Someone mentioned this earlier in the thread, but... if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck, quacks like a duck.... You probably know the saying. This Lancaster place is the duck. 

In the end... and at this point, who cares? You've got your dogs now and you realize you made the mistake of supporting a not-so-reputable breeder / puppy mill. Live and learn. You didn't know and now you do. Just do good by the dogs you have and don't make the same mistake next time around.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

kelina said:


> Yeah I can agree to you as well. I was recommended to greenfield/lancastor pups.
> But now I know the way SOME work..
> 
> This guy was selling husky pups, REALLY cheap..he sold pups at his home and he has his own Facebook page just full of the dogs.. she got spayed a couple months ago.
> ...










All that matters at this point is that you are happy with your pups and hope to see some pictures of them soon


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Because they more than likely are. Most people here aren't new around dogs. This isn't their first time to the rodeo. Someone mentioned this earlier in the thread, but... if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck, quacks like a duck.... You probably know the saying. This Lancaster place is the duck.
> 
> In the end... and at this point, who cares? You've got your dogs now and you realize you made the mistake of supporting a not-so-reputable breeder / puppy mill. Live and learn. You didn't know and now you do. Just do good by the dogs you have and don't make the same mistake next time around.


Agreed!


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

NarysDad said:


> All that matters at this point is that you are happy with your pups and hope to see some pictures of them soon


I have pics of them : ))!!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

kelina said:


> Yeahh. You are right.
> 
> These are the pups.


Nice looking pups!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Puppy mill, BYB, either way not a reputable breeder and not someone that it is good to support...

At any rate now you know to come here if you are looking for a dog in the future so we can help you find a good breeder...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Good breeders do not use a puppy mill broker web site to sell puppies. Typically they have a waiting list and often have all of their puppies sold before the birth or before they go home at 8 weeks. I won't use terms like "puppy mill" or "BYB" or "reputable breeder" because they all mean different things to different people. Bottom line is I personally don't pick out puppies on a puppy broker web site. I find a breeder that actually BRED the dogs and ask about their lineage, their health history (several generations back), as to meet the dogs or at least the mother, observe some training/work, etc. and then if I like what I see I get a puppy. It's not like shopping on Amazon.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Good breeders do not use a puppy mill broker web site to sell puppies. Typically they have a waiting list and often have all of their puppies sold before the birth or before they go home at 8 weeks. I won't use terms like "puppy mill" or "BYB" or "reputable breeder" because they all mean different things to different people. Bottom line is I personally don't pick out puppies on a puppy broker web site. I find a breeder that actually BRED the dogs and ask about their lineage, their health history (several generations back), as to meet the dogs or at least the mother, observe some training/work, etc. and then if I like what I see I get a puppy. It's not like shopping on Amazon.


Not all people find it necessary to look for the work of the dog.. I like my pups just the way they are. I seen their mom and I could careless about their grandmom, great grandmom.. etc.

As long as she was hip certified and I seen the record then im ok with the pup. Where would you find a breeder? Your friend? Backyard breeding?? You look online for a breeder..

But like yu said thats you and I completely respect your personal opinion.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Aside from the thousands and thousands of unwanted puppies that turn into dogs that end up in shelters then euthanized, you have to also think of the poor dogs that are "USED" to produce countless litters of puppies then disposed of as well when they have more use.
You find a "REPUTABLE" breeder by doing research and learning from people that love the breed and dogs in general.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

kelina said:


> Not all people find it necessary to look for the work of the dog.. I like my pups just the way they are. I seen their mom and I could careless about their grandmom, great grandmom.. etc.


dogs are more than hips, that is only one aspect of the health of a dog. What did they die of? How long did they live? What type of temperament did they have? Were they mellow or hyper? Did they get along with children? Were they nervous around strangers? Were they protective?

There are so many aspects of what makes a GSD a GSD. I want to know what to expect of my puppy as he grows up. How fast will he grow? How long before his brain "clicks in"? 

As to how to find a good breeder? Simply a matter of talking to people who own dogs that I like. Once I have some ideas, then I start interviewing the breeders and "talking dog" Why this dog with this bitch? What are the pups going to be like? Will they fit into my lifestyle? Am I a good match for this litter? etc etc etc


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> dogs are more than hips, that is only one aspect of the health of a dog. What did they die of? How long did they live? What type of temperament did they have? Were they mellow or hyper? Did they get along with children? Were they nervous around strangers? Were they protective?
> 
> There are so many aspects of what makes a GSD a GSD. I want to know what to expect of my puppy as he grows up. How fast will he grow? How long before his brain "clicks in"?
> 
> As to how to find a good breeder? Simply a matter of talking to people who own dogs that I like. Once I have some ideas, then I start interviewing the breeders and "talking dog" Why this dog with this bitch? What are the pups going to be like? Will they fit into my lifestyle? Am I a good match for this litter? etc etc etc


Aw ! I like your thinkining dainerra  . Totally agree and understand!


----------

